
Digital Doppelgängers Fool Advanced Anti-Fraud Tech - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/security/digital-doppelgngers-fool-advanced-antifraud-tech
======
octosphere
Yeah you can get tool suites on various darknet hacker forums that can mimic
specific fingerprints, which are used to login to banks or even (stolen)
Paypal accounts. There is a site (not linking to it here) where they even give
you a SOCKS5[0] proxy to spoof your geolocation so that Paypal doesn't flag
your behavior as suspicious, and you can then proceed to drain the funds from
the account.

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS)

[*]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS#Use_in_cybercrime](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS#Use_in_cybercrime)

~~~
55555
Also used for carding.

~~~
octosphere
Yeah the SOCKS Wikipedia article even nods to cybercrime in this section:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS#Use_in_cybercrime](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS#Use_in_cybercrime)

